# 2005.5 2.5L Jetta oil filter



## sparky77 (Oct 7, 2009)

Would any of u guys have a pic of how the oil filter is replaced on a 2.5L jetta am doing the daughters for the first time haven't had one apart where u just replace the filter element???? Thanx


----------

